# Vendors that offer seed propogated or rescued Cypripedium



## kentuckiense (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll try to make this list as comprehensive as possible. Have another link? Let me know and I'll add it!

In the United States:
Spangle Creek Labs
Vermont Ladyslipper Company
Hillside Nursery
Itasca Ladyslipper Farm
Woods' End Rescue
[URL="http://www.wildorchidcompany.com/index.html"]The Wild Orchid Company[/URL]
Cyp. Haven
Orchids Limited

In the UK:
Orchids by Post

In Germany:
Gartenorchideen Konrad Koch

In the Netherlands:
Judith Prins Garden Orchids

In Belgium
Phytesia


----------



## cdub (Sep 5, 2006)

How about _Calypso_ seed?

Scott and Liz Durkee from VT LS Farm are really nice. Their plants go fast though. I recently received an email with their Fall seedling offerings, and I wouldn't be surprised if they are all spoken for. They continue to propogate and sell out every season, that's amazing. Sheesh, I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Sep 7, 2006)

The grand champion terrestrial orchid source is Paul Christian Rare Plants in the UK. Over the years, you will find just about everything there as they serve as the sales representative of many European and Asian growers. They also have excellent ability to provide phytosanitary certificates and CITES documentation for shipment anywhere in the world. 

Crustacare in Europe also offers a nice list of seedlings as does Pinkepanck, Pinkepanck also offers adult plants.

Very nice adult plants are also offered by Plantek in Canada. Also in Canada Fraser's Thimble Farms has a very large Cypripedium list.

Asiatica Nurseries in Pennsylvania has a varying Cypripedium list but lots of other terrestrials.

Gardens of the Blue Ridge in North Carolina also offers a variety of terrestrials including very large plants of Cyp pubescens - these are field grown divisions.

Calypso seed is usually available from the Orchid Seedbank Project. 

I also have a link to other sources at www.gardensatposthill.com - its a crude site still (mine so no inappropriate insult!) - hit Links from the home page.

There are several sources in Japan but I only have one link.

Kentuckiense, thanks for your list. I was not aware of some of these sources. If we all respond, I bet the list will become even larger!

Ron


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 7, 2006)

RON BURCH! Welcome! Thanks for those sources, they will be added within the next day or two.

I'm 'cowbite' from SOF, by the way.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Sep 7, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> RON BURCH! Welcome! Thanks for those sources, they will be added within the next day or two.
> 
> I'm 'cowbite' from SOF, by the way.



I recognized the photo!

Ron


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome, Ron, we could use more Cyp. folks around these parts!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes, welcome Ron. I see more and more folks from over there posting over here...


----------



## the jive turkey (Sep 30, 2006)

cdub said:


> How about _Calypso_ seed?


try here:
http://www.calypsoorchid.com/
This woman specializes in Calypso and is very enthusiastic.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, you crazy Cyp growers. Someone has a big Cyp for sale on Orchid Mall Classified Ads. E.


----------



## cypriloveium (Dec 11, 2006)

*another vendor*

Hi all,
"Raising Rarities" in Toledo Ohio is another vendor.
-Helen


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 12, 2006)

Another vendor is Orchid Gardens in Minnesota. They carry C. reginae. They harvest it from their own land, resetting and dividing the clumps.They strictly limit the number of plants that they sell..I think no more than 2 divisions to established customers, 1 to new customers. If they feel that the number of plants isn't as high as it should be, they discontinue selling it...they no longer sell C.p. puebescens for that reason. Their plants are huge and healthy, however coming from Minnesota, they cannot handle the warmer conditions of NYC. There used to be a guy who sold salvaged C. acaule from the Atlanta area...perfectly heat tolerant for this area. Take care, Eric


----------



## terrestrial_man (Jan 7, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Another vendor is Orchid Gardens in Minnesota. They carry C. reginae. They harvest it from their own land, resetting and dividing the clumps.They strictly limit the number of plants that they sell..I think no more than 2 divisions to established customers, 1 to new customers. If they feel that the number of plants isn't as high as it should be, they discontinue selling it...they no longer sell C.p. puebescens for that reason. Their plants are huge and healthy, however coming from Minnesota, they cannot handle the warmer conditions of NYC. There used to be a guy who sold salvaged C. acaule from the Atlanta area...perfectly heat tolerant for this area. Take care, Eric



I think that is the MN plants will do well in NY provided the right conditions exist. Years ago (late 80s) I had gotten the two species from Mrs. Phillips (her son now runs the enterprise) and they grew great and flowered for me. I am in Santa Maria California! Much farther south than NY!! I also recommend that you snag a copy of her book, The Root Book and if you enjoy reading her
Adventures of a 'Wild' Plants Woman!! 

Also on the orchids: You must purchase an equal amount of non-orchid plants in order to order a C. reginae. The current catalog expires Jan. 20th and lists the Cyp at $15 US. Limit of 2.

Note if you like club mosses (Lycopodium) He carries a trio at a great price.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2007)

Not in NYC, too hot. Believe it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 8, 2007)

That's interesting info....Unfortunately, I've never kept reginae alive for more than 3 years...even though I have gotten it to bloom. I've tried their Lycopodium specials a few times, but even worse luck with them...they always pack with live sphagnum, though....Take care, Eric


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 10, 2007)

the jive turkey said:


> try here:
> http://www.calypsoorchid.com/
> This woman specializes in Calypso and is very enthusiastic.



I have been in contact with this person. She is enthusiastic, but has limited experience with the plants. The limit is she collects seed from plants on her property and sells it. She is running a few experiments on sowing the seed in prepared beds but nothing as far as in vitro growing yet.

Someone was selling a couple of plants on ebay recently, but I cannot remember the name of the seller. I will look.


----------



## British Bulldog (Jun 6, 2007)

*Hardy Orchids*

Dear John,
We can now offer a goodly selection of hardy orchids.
Go to www.hardyorchids.co.uk
Part of Ratcliffe now!
We are looking for good suppliers willing to export
Paul 
Ratcliffe Orchids Ltd


----------



## Mark (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm interested, John. But all I see is HTML code


----------



## arcticshaun (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a Canadian vendor for lab propagated Cyps - Fraser's Thimble Farms.
I haven't ordered anything from them yet but their catalog keeps calling me back for another look. I'll probably start with a Pleione order this fall.

Shaun


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

I took my cyp. reginae seedlings [from fundulopanchax] out of the fridge a few days ago and they're starting to sprout up! Thanx Ron! [I ordered some cyp makasin seedlings and a parviflorum, also from Gardens @Post Hill] Yay Cypripedium!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

In Canada, Garden Slippers is also a grower:
http://www.gardenslippers.net/

As well as Fraser's Thimble Farms


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2010)

Also Roberts Flower Supply in Ohio.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 22, 2010)

This is the correct link for Spangle Creek Labs http://www.spanglecreeklabs.com/ they are in the hinterlands of Minnesota, and their web server is not the most reliable, so retry until you finally get through. 

Bill and Carol Steel run this business. I had ordered seedlings from them several years ago, their product was good. They have a nice selection of modestly priced, just out of flask seedlings, a great deal and some really rare stuff. Usually Bill is able to do 2 vernalization (~ growing seasons) in flask so these fresh out of flask seedlings are as big as 2nd year seedlings. Very nice quality plants, at modest prices. Bill came to this hobby as a prairie restorationist, he is mostly interested in species conservation. They do not usually handle hybrids.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 22, 2010)

Spangle Creek is a great place. Many years ago I used to send him seed from my acaule's...in the days when I had so many blooms I could afford to pollinate some.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 10, 2011)

I found a few other links!!!
Keeping it Green Nursery--- Cyps & other terrestrials
http://www.keepingitgreennursery.com/

Gras Pink Orchids----Just what the name is!!!
http://www.grasspinkorchid.com/home.html


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

there was a guy on ebay last week...


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 10, 2011)

NYEric said:


> there was a guy on ebay last week...



What did you get me!!!! oke:

Grass Pink Orchids sells on e-bay also!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Dido (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice links and nice collection of Cyps


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 29, 2013)

Found 2 other sources for cyps: 

Great Lakes Orchids

Pinnacle Mt. Native Nursery


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 29, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Found 2 other sources for cyps:
> 
> Great Lakes Orchids
> 
> Pinnacle Mt. Native Nursery



Ray's got some nice stuff, including rarely offered Platenthera as well as Arethusa bulbosa (shippable in the fall).

As for the other link, ah, not so sure. With an eBay name like "diggerdude" and selling such products as he does (very cheap Cyps and "Lady's Slipper Root Wild Grown Ground Powder"), one can only wonder about his fellow. The photo he uses for Trillium cernuum is not that species, but rather looks more like T. erectum, too. Personally, I'd not feel comfortable with buying from him, but that's just me.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 29, 2013)

I just got a pubescens from him. He claims that all his cyps are rescued plants, put in propagation beds. All I can say is that his plant was very healthy....we'll see what comes up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 29, 2013)

Another vendor is Great Lakes Orchids
http://greatlakesorchids.com/


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 29, 2013)

Also 
Arirang Orchids in California offers Cyp californicum and a couple of other terrestrials
www.arirangorchids.com/

Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology operated by Holger Perner
offers Asian Cyps
hengduanbiotech.com/


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 29, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ray's got some nice stuff, including rarely offered Platenthera as well as Arethusa bulbosa (shippable in the fall).
> 
> As for the other link, ah, not so sure. With an eBay name like "diggerdude" and selling such products as he does (very cheap Cyps and "Lady's Slipper Root Wild Grown Ground Powder"), one can only wonder about his fellow. The photo he uses for Trillium cernuum is not that species, but rather looks more like T. erectum, too. Personally, I'd not feel comfortable with buying from him, but that's just me.



Well I ordered from him, maybe it was a big mistake? Maybe not? We'll see. I got 3 C. reginae from Ray and 3 C. pubescens from the other guy. I read about that ground root powder on a different site and it is an old remedy that seems to work. The plants from eBay arrived awhile ago and I have them in the fridge. The roots look in good shape and I saw lots of buds/nubs. Should I open the bag and check them out or not? I was afraid to after NYEric said opening the bag could introduce pathogens and kill the plant.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I just got a pubescens from him. He claims that all his cyps are rescued plants, put in propagation beds. All I can say is that his plant was very healthy....we'll see what comes up in the next few weeks.



They may be rescued plants, but I wonder about the "wild grown" Cyp powder... can that be "rescued" as well 



Jim734 said:


> Also
> Arirang Orchids in California offers Cyp californicum and a couple of other terrestrials
> www.arirangorchids.com/



Thanks Tim. Didn't know about this source.



The Orchid Boy said:


> Well I ordered from him, maybe it was a big mistake? Maybe not? We'll see. I got 3 C. reginae from Ray and 3 C. pubescens from the other guy. I read about that ground root powder on a different site and it is an old remedy that seems to work. The plants from eBay arrived awhile ago and I have them in the fridge. The roots look in good shape and I saw lots of buds/nubs. Should I open the bag and check them out or not? I was afraid to after NYEric said opening the bag could introduce pathogens and kill the plant.



I don't doubt the plants look good - and it is possible that they were legally rescued as well. I don't know how "wild grown" Cyp powder can be considered a good thing though. Yes, Cyps have been used for centuries as medicine, especially for nervous disorders. Given the amount of alternatives, I can't see why Cyps, especially wild ones, should still be used in this way.

As for your fridge plants, I don't like keeping them in bags because that can cause rot. IMO you should take them out and plant them, either into pots which can be kept in a cold garage until growth starts, or plant them out. If they aren't in growth this won't be a problem.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 30, 2013)

Since I'm going to plant them in beds, I shouldn't put them in pots, right? So your saying I can plant them outside now, even though it still might get quite cold? Should I mulch them?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2013)

If you were going to plant a standard perennial now, that was still dormant, you probably wouldn't be too worried about the cold in late march. You could put something light over it if you were really worried, but not a stifling or heavy thing

some people keep their plants in pots (inorganic media) but then put in the ground. you might have to ask some of the european members here who do lots of that. some may lift them out in the winter I think


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know the site Medlock Valley Orchids (ex hardyorchids.co.uk or Plumeria2U)? Because I ordered a cypripedium that was (supposedly) sent in January, I still have not received and I have no response to my emails ...

I found that : 

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/plumeria/msg051239376126.html


----------



## Transvaal (Mar 26, 2014)

Seb
Sorry to say Medlock seems to have a less than great track record. I ordered some cyps , the original order was delivered fine later orders a bit less straightforward.
I suggest you read this informative thread from the Scottish Rock garden forum:

http://www.srgc.net/forum/index.php?topic=11243.0

Phil


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 26, 2014)

Transvaal said:


> Seb
> Sorry to say Medlock seems to have a less than great track record. I ordered some cyps , the original order was delivered fine later orders a bit less straightforward.
> I suggest you read this informative thread from the Scottish Rock garden forum:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answer ...I'm gonna have fun to rot him on the net !...


----------



## EcoNative (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new to these forums. I began gardening with cyps a few years ago and wanted to begin to expand my collection and was wondering if anyone new of any places that sell cyps in Ontario?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 31, 2014)

hi and welcome to SlipperTalk
you may want to go to the Greetings and Salutations area and introduce yourself and ask there
there may be a better response there as this is a friendly group, but some folks may not see this here....


----------



## EcoNative (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2014)

Frasiers thimble creek...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Frasiers thimble creek...



Think you made a hybrid there Eric - Frasier's Thimble Farms (Salt Spring Island, B.C.) x Spangle Creek Labs (Bovey, MN) :rollhappy:


----------



## kitfox (Nov 25, 2020)

If you are in the warmer parts of the US and want to try nursery propagated species and hybrids, talk to them...Zone 8a:









Cypripedium


Cypripedium is a genus of woodland garden plants that are among the most desired of all hardy orchids for sale, despite their often finicky requirements. It usually takes an average of 7 years to grow these hardy orchids from seed in-vitro, therefore the price of responsibly grown cypripedium...




www.plantdelights.com





Pretty amazing nursery and gardens that as Tony Avent's legacy will become part of NC State University's botanical holdings.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 25, 2020)

kitfox said:


> If you are in the warmer parts of the US and want to try nursery propagated species and hybrids, talk to them...Zone 8a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, PD is a great nursery. But my first go-to for cyps is GPH: 
gardensatposthill.net/


----------



## kitfox (Nov 25, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, PD is a great nursery. But my first go-to for cyps is GPH:
> gardensatposthill.net/



They picked the right climate for setting up a nursery and growing temperate terrestrials!


----------



## sergeharvey (Nov 26, 2020)

EcoNative said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to these forums. I began gardening with cyps a few years ago and wanted to begin to expand my collection and was wondering if anyone new of any places that sell cyps in Ontario?


Garden Slippers in Calgary is probably the best. I've dropped a fortune there....


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 9, 2021)

If you go to Gardens at Post Hill website it says;
“Permanently Closed”.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Mar 9, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> If you go to Gardens at Post Hill website it says;
> “Permanently Closed”.


Here’s what their home page says:
“_We have closed our commercial orchid nursery in Connecticut since we have moved to the Seattle Washington area. We will continue to propagate orchids as dedicated (and perhaps addicted) hobbyists, with a focus on making new hybrids and we will list surplus plants in the Spring and Fall when we have excess plants available._”


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2021)

They are maybe also sold out for the season.


----------



## Sgcvn69 (Feb 17, 2022)

Roberts Flower Supply in Ohio
orchidmix.com/


----------

